# Birthday Brisket for a Young Lady on Sunday



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Glad I am married, cause any young lady who only asked me to cook her Birthday dinner, for her Birthday and then requests Brisket, is a keeper, hahahaha

Trimmed, seasoned and resting for its place on the Egg tonight!
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Reckon that's gonna be a good'un. Y'all have a good time! Happy Birthday to your better half.

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

You trim the whole fat cap off?


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Where did ya get a fine piece like that? Online or local?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

DLo said:


> You trim the whole fat cap off?


No Sir, that was the trimmed side, I leave about 1/8" or so

As for where I got it, the Butcher Shoppe of course, lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

I’m lucky to find a decent prime or choice brisket these days. No one likes secrets! Where’s this mysterious butcher shop! Lol


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

I’ve gotten to where I trim my briskets really well and inject them then let them sit in the fridge for a few hours before I put them on before bed. Yo sho is fancy with a wagyu brisket!!! Bet it turns out good.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

like we said in another thread, walmart has them for 497/lb.
jack


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I have had prime, and other briskets, none turn out as good as Wagyu to me. To each their own, but I rather spend a few more $$ and have the best slice if meat and burnt ends I have ever eaten.

I am partial to my own BBQ, mater of fact, I rarely if ever eat anyone's or anywhere. It just doesn't taste good, lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

jaster said:


> I have had prime, and other briskets, none turn out as good as Wagyu to me. To each their own, but I rather spend a few more $$ and have the best slice if meat and burnt ends I have ever eaten.
> 
> I am partial to my own BBQ, mater of fact, I rarely if ever eat anyone's or anywhere. It just doesn't taste good, lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


yep, i can identify with that. there's this lannies barbeque here in selma. supposed to be world famous. 
i had rather eat my own bbq than that shit.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

jaster said:


> I have had prime, and other briskets, none turn out as good as Wagyu to me. To each their own, but I rather spend a few more $$ and have the best slice if meat and burnt ends I have ever eaten.
> 
> I am partial to my own BBQ, mater of fact, I rarely if ever eat anyone's or anywhere. It just doesn't taste good, lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


yep, i can identify with that. there's this lannies barbeque here in selma. supposed to be world famous. 
i had rather eat my own bbq than that shit.
jack


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Cant.Git.Enuf said:


> I’m lucky to find a decent prime or choice brisket these days. No one likes secrets! Where’s this mysterious butcher shop! Lol


The name of the shop, is “The Butcher Shoppe” it’s in Pensacola near the airport on the city/county line. I believe it’s on Langley (possibly Tippin, but pretty sure Langley) They get a lot of my money.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

huntnflorida said:


> The name of the shop, is “The Butcher Shoppe” it’s in Pensacola near the airport on the city/county line. I believe it’s on Langley (possibly Tippin, but pretty sure Langley) They get a lot of my money.


Mine too, lol. Would probably save some money if I didn't follow them along with all the other BBQ pages on FB, lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Egg hovering about 225 now been on for 20 minutes. Have the blue tooth thermometer in and alarm set. Will be checking and may spirits every hour or so. After 24hrs double wrapped and seasoned!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

looks great . have you tried their Wagyu / ribeye burger meat yet ?
best ever


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Deja vu said:


> looks great . have you tried their Wagyu / ribeye burger meat yet ?
> best ever


Have not, we dont make hamburgers, and everything else I use deer burger for.

Forgot to post the crutch shots about 4 this morning! Trimmed the point off, made the secret sauce for burnt ends and wrapped the flat up tight.Pulled it at at 204° about 6 to rest in the cooler! House smells great, lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Finished product

Along with sugar free mini banana bread loafs























Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Looks like awesome cook. What kind of controller/thermometer are you running? Looking for a new one and kind of want to move on from the DigiQ brand.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

etrade92 said:


> Looks like awesome cook. What kind of controller/thermometer are you running? Looking for a new one and kind of want to move on from the DigiQ brand.


I have had the best luck with these. Ordered mine 2 years ago and my son one earlier this year. Then I have a instant read to confirm









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Awesome. Thanks!


----------

